
Announcing Zap iOS on the App Store - kn8
https://medium.com/@JimmyMow/announcing-zap-ios-on-the-app-store-2558ea3d8345
======
kn8
The privacy policy they used for App Store app can be found here:
[http://zap.jackmallers.com/privacy](http://zap.jackmallers.com/privacy)

